# Suggest a digicam - Budget 7000/-



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have zero knowledge about digicams.This one is going to be my first.

So need your suggestion.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2011)

If you can increase your budget a little bit I'd recommend Sony DSC-W530 @8,800/-

Otherwise take a look at A495 and it's reviews. I know it's much lower priced than your budget are, but I don't think that extra 2k will make any difference.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Will look into the reviews.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 27, 2011)

Or Canon PowerShot A3300 IS


----------

